# JLC Master Calendar or JLC Ultra Thin Moon 39? (Both Steel)



## terminus

So by being frugal and saving up my money from my new job (I'm 19 so give me a break), I've decided to buy my first mid/high-end watch and chose a JLC. (I really like JLC due to their non ETA movement, 1000 hour control, and ridicously hard to pronounce name.) 

I like watches with some kind of astronomical complication (like moon phase), durable, and suitable as an everyday watch. I'm still not sure which one to choose however. The Master Calendar or Ultra Thin Moon 39? They are both around the same price range ($5000-$8000). What do you suggest?


----------



## tigerpac

great choices both are high end pieces and wonderful watches. I'm a fan of both. I prefer the dial of the master but with the complications it is quite thick, almost too thick. Either are great though. The ultra thin is dressier while the master is a bit sportier


----------



## atennisplayah

The ultra thin line is personally one of my favorites from jlc and I admire your good taste at such an age.

Go with the ultra thin moon, the size is right on the money and dial face much cleaner to me. Classic styling,


----------



## Aliisloo

You are 19!! When I was 19 I was wearing a Casio quartz 3 hand watch. 

Go for MUT Moon!


----------



## celter

The Ultra Thin Moon gets my vote. Fantastic watch. Nice to hear that a 19 year old understands the quality of JLC watches. Good luck in your search!


----------



## terminus

Thanks!

In terms of dial design I do indeed prefer the Ultra Thin Moon, and it apprently its perfect for suits (though I don't wear suits often at all). The Master Calendar appeals to me since I just love how complex its movment is--it has like 330+ pieces. This has become quite difficult.


----------



## SGexpat

My answer to your query is this:
















My brand new MUT moon...


----------



## Aliisloo

I know I have done this before. But what the heck!





SGexpat said:


>


----------



## SGexpat

Aliisloo said:


> I know I have done this before. But what the heck!


LOL! Hilarious!


----------



## Aliisloo

SGexpat said:


> LOL! Hilarious!


It is not nice to laugh at other people's misery o|

Enjoy this beauty. I really want to buy it but I am afraid I will not be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Bidle

SGexpat said:


> My answer to your query is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand new MUT moon...


Very nice, please stop showing it. ;-)


----------



## Xspect

Awesome simply awesome.


----------

